# D&G shoe sizes?!



## christina83 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, Im thinking of getting some D&G shoes off the internet, but the thing is it says that a European size 40 is a UK size 6. And well the thing is, usually a European size 40 is usually a size 7 in the UK.
So i was just just wondering what the sizes are like before I order some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I live right out in the sticks, so cant get to a store to try any on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats why Im asking.
Any help will be appreciated


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah some companies (few and far between) use different sizes to others not sure why but i would jst stick to the european sizes and you cant go far wrong


----------



## christina83 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ive ordered them, hope they fit hehe


----------



## sexysellerie (Oct 21, 2008)

Would you share those shoes with us? Do you have a pic of them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to see them!


----------



## christina83 (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah of course, when they arrive i'll post a pic


----------



## christina83 (Oct 30, 2008)

ooh, so i got my D&G shoes,heres some pics.


----------



## sexysellerie (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow!!! Great!


----------

